# Bruce Maclean, Herp Vet, Reading.



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Went to see Bruce Maclean in Reading about my whites tree frogs after someone recommended him on here. A huge thumbs up from me, certainly the best vet I've visited before. If you're able, make sure you give him a visit (although hopefully you won't need to!) next time you're in need


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I used Bruce for years when we lived in Reading,top guy,very knowledgable.The only problem I ever found was actually getting to see him!Sometimes,with the hours he (then) worked it was a long time before you could get an appointment.


----------

